# Got specks? (we sure do)



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok all... I went out hunting with my cousin and one of our freinds on saturday and came back with a decent haul.

We were not able to limit out, and the freind that came along did not have his lisecse so all he did was call for us. Which I might add was mighty nice becasue he is an awesome caller.

On the plus side we did get some specks(3 total but only one mature), which is pretty rare in my little corner of WA. Anyway here is a pic of out kill hope all you Nodak crews out there like it.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice pics man!!

I hope the specks come through for us this year..

I need a mounter..


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats!!!

Are you going to get it mounted?

Bob


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Nah, most likely not but if another group comes though I might do it but for right now I won't be doing anything.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Was out on a walk with my girls on Sat and had a flock of approx 30 or so fly over us in a V headed east. They were very vocal. Had my girls doing the "heee heee" back to the birds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They look yummmmy. 8)

I love specks. Nice pic


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats on the birds :beer:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Great pic. Thanks for sharing. Post some more as you get them.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice birds :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice job on the specks!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Specks everywhere tonight while scouting for some ducks to hunt with my daughter tomorrow night. When I hear them I wonder why people think the cry of the loon is so great. It has nothing on specks.


----------



## desert setter (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice job and great pictures! Why you never know where the specks will show, I seen 2 that I prresume were lost here in the Utah west desert with a small flock of canadians in October.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah that is kindda what we figured happend, they just got lost with a group of canada's, but I am not counting on that happening next time. Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice job on the Specks, I'm in a 2 year drought.....hopefully I'll break it next Monday or Tuesday when I get out again. :wink:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well thanks for all the comments guys, I really hope that I can see some more specks this year but the odds are not in my favor.

Just to let you know that speck were awesome, we made them up into jerkey and they taste great.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Got my first specklebelly today. Thanks alot PorkChop.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Not a problem! Its going to look great on your wall!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Had two more specks come right in the decoys today. Figured they would be long gone by now. Going to hit it again tomorrow. The wind chills are going to be killer.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Good luck PorkChop! I'm hoping that there are still going to be some aroud next weekend when I get out again....hopefully! :beer:


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

We know there are still two around.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup they are still around. I wish I had an excuse but I blew that one big time. It was amatuer day yesterday! :lol:


----------

